# Vertex Vectra Automatic Skimmer Cleaner - A new level of laziness



## Taipan

Just when I thought it wasn't possible; I've reached a new level of laziness. I admit it.

Maintaining and cleaning the collection cup for the protein skimmer to keep performance optimal is no exception. No one likes doing it. I like to have my skimmate on the dry(ier) side. The skimmate produced is like tar. As a result I generally tend to empty and remove my skimmer collection cup about once a week. If and when I'm inclined to; I also clean the skimmer neck between emptying intervals so that skimmate collection is more efficient. Essentially; the cleaner the neck; the increased reaction time and finer the bubbles before they burst into the collection cup. The dirtier the neck; the bubbles have a lower reaction time and generally burst before making it into the collection cup.

It's amazing what the hobbyist gets used to. Cleaning the cup and emptying the putrid skimmate no longer bother me. No more gagging or wincing; but it's not my favourite chore either.

Enter the latest piece of equipment/toy I've added to the arsenal. At least now I don't have to clean the neck between emptying intervals. I've had this unit for several days now and have noticed significant efficiency in collection and quality of an already thick skimmate.

One of the purchases made during boxing day/week. Money well spent in my opinion. You can drop hints to significant others for you that seem to have "everything" and he/she doesn't know what to get you as a present on the next occasion. 

Something I would recommend to those that want to treat themselves.  As with most Vertex products (along with Elos products); there's fancy packaging too. lol


----------



## ameekplec.

I may have to pull the trigger on one of these guys. . . . . .looks like a snazzy new gadget!

How's the noise level? My only concern is that because our condo is small, you can hear every little sound the tank makes, and if it's too loud I don't think it's in the works for now....


----------



## Taipan

It's SILENT. Don't let the background noise in the video concern you too much. The noise is not from the actual unit.

It's also easy to set up. If I could do it...a monkey could do it. (I'm certain a monkey would have been faster  ) You can set it on a timer (separate purchase) and forget about it.


----------



## notclear

I had used the swabbie for about 2 years and the motor died so I purchased this Vertex one few months ago, I must say the quality is a lot better and a lot easier to setup. 

As for the noise, it is silent and even if it makes noise you only need to run it for a minute, 4 times or so a day.


----------



## fesso clown

Looks like an Avast "Swabbie" 
Now you just need a Davie Jones Skimmate Locker. 
http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/proteinskimmers/Davy-Jones-Skimmate-Superlocker


----------



## Taipan

Nice! You have to like the pirate references too  My next step was to modify the side of the cup (ie. drill) so that the skimmate would drain/bleed into a collection chamber. 

Unfortunately; I don't have room for a collection bucket/chamber as large as the one seen in your link.

But a smaller container that drains/bleeds into it is actually in the works. The next level of laziness.


----------



## ameekplec.

Is it easy to remove the whole assembly for cleaning? I'm lazy enough as it is, so I feel like if it's a pain in the ass to disassemble the skimmer cleaner, I might never clean the cup, or end up not using the cleaner



Taipan said:


> Unfortunately; I don't have room for a collection bucket/chamber as large as the one seen in your link.
> 
> But a smaller container that drains/bleeds into it is actually in the works. The next level of laziness.


Because of the height of the sump I can't use the drain on my BK either - so I have a "spare" peristaltic pump to empty the cup (when comes the time that I need to resort to such lazyness.....)


----------



## Taipan

ameekplec. said:


> Is it easy to remove the whole assembly for cleaning? I'm lazy enough as it is, so I feel like if it's a pain in the ass to disassemble the skimmer cleaner, I might never clean the cup, or end up not using the cleaner.....
> .....Because of the height of the sump I can't use the drain on my BK either - so I have a "spare" peristaltic pump to empty the cup (when comes the time that I need to resort to such lazyness.....)


The skimmer cleaner is easily removed from the top of the skimmer cup with 3 hand tightened/loosened titanium screws. That's it! Think of your current skimmer cup lid with 3 evenly spaced out (triangle formation) screws on the side of it. It is these 3 screws that hold the Vectra Lid in place as the skimmer cleaner rotates. Couldn't be simpler.


----------



## wtac

My only beef with it is that the DC adapter isn't removable from motor. 

AquaCare's SCH can be unplugged from the motor, had a washdown feature but at over $1K, I can deal with it.

Waiting to hear back from them (Vertex) if I void the warranty if I cut the power cord and install a plug/jack connector.


----------



## wtac

ameekplec. said:


> Because of the height of the sump I can't use the drain on my BK either - so I have a "spare" peristaltic pump to empty the cup (when comes the time that I need to resort to such lazyness.....)


Drill a hole in the side of the sump for a probe port. It will seal nicely against a rigid tubing insert to connect the tubing .


----------



## J_T

wtac said:


> Drill a hole in the side of the sump for a probe port. It will seal nicely against a rigid tubing insert to connect the tubing .


Reason I dont use skimmer drains...

What happens if the skimmer goes crazy, and we have all had it happen. It will drain the water from the tank. If you use an extra container, I recommend it stays over the sump. Better that it drains back into the sump.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wtac

Can't disagree with you there as "stuff" happens. Knock on wood that none of the "direct drained" skimmers I have installed has ever overskimmed to cause such an issue but another idea popped into mind:

Put a stopcock in line. Keep it shut to not only address the overskimming issue but to inspect skimmate before it's flushed down.


----------



## fesso clown

The Avast Skimate locker has a pressure sensor on it, it will shut the skimmer down when full. I have seen others use a float switch on their skimmers too.


----------



## wtac

ATB has a float switch in the cup lid, skimmate drain buckets have either a pressure or float switch to shut off the skimmer pump. Other collector buckets have a ball that floats up to cut off air "pass through"for Beckett driven skimmers.


----------



## ameekplec.

wtac said:


> Drill a hole in the side of the sump for a probe port. It will seal nicely against a rigid tubing insert to connect the tubing .


That would have been a great idea - I guess for the next system.

Let us know what you hear from Vertex - I was thinking that would be a nice feature, but I don't think I want to pay $1K+ for it.


----------



## Taipan

The Vertex system I have is NO where near $1k. I asked the LFS I purchased from the difference between my Vertex Vectra unit and the other unit that the LFS had for $800+. 

The ONLY difference: My Vertex Vectra was designed in Germany and manufactured in China. The other $800+ unit was designed in Germany AND manufactured in GERMANY.

Now I'm also assuming there may be 'better' quality parts involved as well. But that's above my tax bracket (I'm not only lazy....I'm also cheap  )


----------



## wtac

I think the Vertex Verctra SCHis in the $300 range with the motor and lid.

The AquaCare SCH is ~$1K and has a inner neck washdown feature whereas the Vertex SCH does not. It's pretty neat as the tubing goes into the motor where there are rollers (like a peristaltic pump) that draw water from the skimmer body and squirts it out through a nozzle. Mind you, that was the first generation. I think now they changed it to a drip ring as, IMHO, they had issues with the motor burning out from pushing water out through the nozzle.

Is the washdown feature worth it? IMHO/E nope. The Vertex SCH gets just as caked up with crud and the inner neck stays just as clean. I have it set on my clients' BK SM250 to run every 3hrs for 1min.


----------



## ameekplec.

Wilson, how long does the skimmer go between cleanings? My main concern is the time/difficulty of cleaning the skimmer cleaner itself - how often does it need to be cleaned?


----------



## wtac

I clean off the SCH inner workings monthly for my regular clients. My "call for check-up" clients ranges from 2-6 months as the caked crud falls off the inner workings and then you have to clean out the skimmer body. As they say...each system is different .

It's pretty easy to clean as long as you have a large sink. Use an old tooth brush as the crud falls off pretty easy under running water. Max 5mins including cleaning up after yourself


----------



## Chromey

Ive been using a Vectra for a few months now on my Vertex in280.

I dont think ill own another skimmer without the self cleaning head.


----------



## wtac

Have you cleaned the SCH yet? If so, how often?


----------



## ameekplec.

wtac said:


> I clean off the SCH inner workings monthly for my regular clients. My "call for check-up" clients ranges from 2-6 months as the caked crud falls off the inner workings and then you have to clean out the skimmer body. As they say...each system is different .
> 
> It's pretty easy to clean as long as you have a large sink. Use an old tooth brush as the crud falls off pretty easy under running water. Max 5mins including cleaning up after yourself





Chromey said:


> Ive been using a Vectra for a few months now on my Vertex in280.
> 
> I dont think ill own another skimmer without the self cleaning head.


Thanks - well, I guess I know where that frag money is going now.....


----------



## Chromey

I dont know what SCH stands for sorry.

I clean the full unit 2 times a month.


----------



## Taipan

Chromey said:


> I dont think ill own another skimmer without the self cleaning head.


If it were possible to be aroused by a non living thing.....in order of arousal:

My lights, the skimmer, the skimmer cleaner.

It turns me on. I suppose that's too much information to share.


----------



## Chromey

Taipan said:


> If it were possible to be aroused by a non living thing.....in order of arousal:
> 
> My lights, the skimmer, the skimmer cleaner.
> 
> It turns me on. I suppose that's too much information to share.


Im running a Vertex libra now too


----------



## ameekplec.

Chromey said:


> Im running a Vertex libra now too


Ooh, that's a sexy doser. Still keeping my GHL dosers tho 

I can see how the 0.5 ml increments would be helpful for auto dosing zeovit supplements or something though.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

The Aquacare units have 2 models, or did when i last sold them, the cheaper is exact same as Vertex, the more expensive has a wash down feature as mentioned here, Ive sold 2 units in 15 years if that gives an idea of how popular the Aquacare units are, 
With the wash down feature comes other issues as you can imagine, and the motors did fail from time to time.
Not worth any where near 1k for Aquacare.
I have a starfish catcher from Aquacare in store at a mere $200 if anyones interested, Their prices are right out of wack!


----------



## Chromey

Vectra Or Nothing 

Advance Reef Sells them too i think.


----------



## ameekplec.

advanced reef aquatics said:


> The Aquacare units have 2 models, or did when i last sold them, the cheaper is exact same as Vertex, the more expensive has a wash down feature as mentioned here, Ive sold 2 units in 15 years if that gives an idea of how popular the Aquacare units are,
> With the wash down feature comes other issues as you can imagine, and the motors did fail from time to time.
> Not worth any where near 1k for Aquacare.
> I have a starfish catcher from Aquacare in store at a mere $200 if anyones interested, Their prices are right out of wack!


Hmmm, I was wondering just how many people actually bought those wash down self cleaning heads. I imagine more people with service contracts and deeper pockets might have them installed.


----------



## Taipan

Chromey said:


> Im running a Vertex libra now too


 Oooo.....*drools*......


----------



## Taipan

Ladies and Gentlemen: I present to you the "Aquacare Star Fish Catcher". My curiosity was peaked when Flavio posted that. Apparently what this piece of plastic (high quality plastic mind you....lol) is designed to do is catch Asterina Starfish along the inner surface of your aquarium. You run it up the surface of the glass (like an algae scraper/blade) and it will remove and catch the starfish in the basket/sieve. A mere $200 - although I'm sure there may be some room to negotiate  .....then again; it's such a novel item, Flavio may not want to part with it. It's one of those oddball conversation pieces.

The second item pictured is apparently a $250 flow/motion diverting device. It runs on water propulsion alone. Inside is a small propeller and gear that simply moves the water deflection piece/plate in an up and down motion. Essentially - attach to your return line, powerhead, eductor and this thing will create a constant up and down motion as water moves through it.

"What the F..." Yeah, my thoughts exactly. lol

Incidentally; I'm sure most of you have gathered by now that I purchased my Vertex Vectra Automatic Skimmer Head Cleaner from Flavio. I wasn't going to mention names or LFS in my review to keep things impartial. That's out the window now. lol Can't help it. He's 'good people'. For those of you that haven't been to the store.....DON'T let the prices of these eccentric items scare you off from visiting him. He has great pricing and servicing on other quality (real, everyday) products lol.

btw - for those of you that are so inclined to spend a few $ - He has GREAT pricing on the Eco Tech Coral Glue (think mail order pricing; but local and without the shipping). I'll write a review about that product later in another thread. The stuff is a little pricey - but in my opinion worth it. 



advanced reef aquatics said:


> .....I have a starfish catcher from Aquacare in store at a mere $200 if anyone's interested.....


----------

